# Enable on screen navigation bar.



## npradeeppai (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a Nokia Lumia 520 which is currently broken. Hardware navigation keys aren't working. I need to know if I can do anything to get the keys back on screen.
Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Sep 30, 2017)

npradeeppai said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 520 which is currently broken. Hardware navigation keys aren't working. I need to know if I can do anything to get the keys back on screen.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73350505&postcount=214


----------

